# How to post pics?



## nikos (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi!! How do I post pics? thanks


----------



## technomancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Use the image tag


```
[img]urlofphoto[/img]
```

for example the photo below is


```
[IMG ]http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss30/technomancer7/Unknown_zpsaf7a1636.jpeg[/IMG ]

(do not include the spaces shown above, they're just there so it shows up since code
apparently no longer prevents interpretation of tags)
```


----------



## guitarfan85 (Apr 4, 2015)

Another noob question. where exactly do you upload the pics to, in which you are given a link to put in the image tag?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 4, 2015)

I use Photobucket


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 6, 2015)

test....does not work with dropbox ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 6, 2015)

Jeesan said:


> test....does not work with dropbox ?



Depends on the settings of the Dropbox account and the URL you use, like any of the big photo hosts.


----------

